# Digital Dash



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Part 2 (pesky image upload limit)*





































Video Draft of PakTrakr Monitoring System


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*How cool, Will you sell the Paktrakr GUI ?*

That is awesome. Can I beta test the software with my PakTrakr? I have a laptop in the car now, monitoring my ALLTRAX controller, would love to interface it to the paktrakr like you are proposing.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm negotiating with the programmer. He says if there's a market for it he'd give me a deal as he could recoup his costs by reselling it...
So far I'd say there's the 2 of us interested.
If you have any mitsu eclipse logos or pictures for your version send them to me.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Keep PakTrakr (Ken Hall) Updated*

Have you shown this GUI to Ken Hall @ PakTrakr ? I'm doing beta testing on the PakTrakr, and I bet he'd be really interested in getting a version to work with also.

I'd be happy to give the Programmer some money, to help him out a little, I'd love to do some testing for you guys.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Nah, I Didn't want to show him just a powerpoint. 
You're welcome to help with the viral marketing. The more people interested the better deal I'll (we'd all ) get.
I've let the programmer know, not sure he's looking at emails while he's on vacation.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, fantastic work. I really like the wood grain touch screen  Man, I just started researching EVs a couple of months ago, and it seems like the technology is really taking off right now. Very exciting


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh the Burlwood is changing when I finally get into the "make it pretty" stage. 1st thing's 1st. The Backround of course is a skin that can be changed to my particular tastes or lack thereof.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Too cool man. I can't wait to get my hands on one of these things! I wonder how much money is under my sofa cushions...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Part 2 (pesky image upload limit)*



Mannyman said:


>



I want I want I want .... So I do not need anything else and can just run this in front of my ugly mug??


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep,
h/w =
PakTrakr w/serial port option
GPS (w/ usb or bluetooth)
Touchscreen PC

s/w =
Windows OS
RoadRunner
Digital F/X 2.5 skin
eCar Creations PT GUI

Programmer is itching for me to test, but with my BelkTronix controller going back for a revision, I haven't had a chance to get back to it. 

Hey Texoma, let me know if you're still interested in being a Guinea pig.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

OK now ... need to know if I can get this in Japan and if they have Japanese on them .. as it needs to be in both English and Japanese ...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

This is some pretty impessive stuff. In theory you could probably use this to integrate touchscreen surfaces throughout the vehicle, from controls for power windows to cluster gauges, and they could all be customized? I think you have something real here.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Digital Dash PakTrakr TouchScreen System*

I wanted to show you the Progress on ELVIS








ELectric Vehicle Integration System


Java based Touchscreen Infotainment Software that Joseph of ElectraCity Motors and I have been working on.

Currently works with the PakTrakr. 
Future Modules will include Alltrax, Zilla, Link10, eMeter, Valence, Curtis, Kelly, etc.

Runs on on PC, Mac, Linux, PDAs. Future Bluetooth connectivity for Cell Phones.

Video here:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7400813118914030529&hl=en

Software available in a couple of weeks.

Manny


----------



## Mesuge (Mar 6, 2008)

Have been using RR based Carputer and its predecessors in ICE vehicle for ages, the idea to use it in EV for controller/BMS/variousIO info was a natural progression, you beat me to it 

I'm glad you went the modul/plugin route so every major controller brand will be covered, this will be huge! THANKS!

--
If you plan to make E.L.V.I.S. into hard core grade EV diag equipment, you can adapt some of the ideas from that famous Peter Ohler's palmpilot based system (for Xantrex/Link10), i.e. include optional SOC, Peukert effect calculation/settings for lead acid based EVs, range remaining estimate, and much more..

here:
http://ohler.com/palm/EVDash/index.html
http://ohler.com/palm/EV1Dash.html


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The system should be set up such that the display will change to a night setting when the head lights are turned on. That would be better than fiddling with buttons while driving in traffic as the sun is going down.


----------



## Ioku (Sep 27, 2007)

Mannyman said:


> Using a spare eBay Fujitsu Stylistc 3500, RoadRunner free CarPC software, and the PakTrakr system I'm in the process of replacing the old ICE guages and switches with a touch screen PC.
> I'll also have a mini-remote on the steering wheel for more convenient and safer control.
> Before
> 
> ...


That very cool I always wanted to have a touch screen computer in my car. I also like your old gauges, are those stock they look like something out or an old airplane.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

> The system should be set up such that the display will change to a night setting when the head lights are turned on. That would be better than fiddling with buttons while driving in traffic as the sun is going down.


Great Idea!
Just a matter of hardware. Let me know if you have something that sends a PC that info (my car does not have obd2 nor canbus etc.) via usb/serial/bluetooth. Maybe have it as an option. I wouldn't want to pass that cost on as a requirement.

What can be done right now is have it switch to evening mode at a preset time (like dusk). 

Fiddling w/buttons can be minimized with voice control or gestures. I've been playing with a program called "Stroke It": www.tcbmi.com/*strokeit*/ .


Manny


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

> I also like your old gauges, are those stock they look like something out or an old airplane.


Those old guages came with the car as part of the Bradley GT2 kit.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Mannyman said:


> Great Idea!
> Just a matter of hardware. Let me know if you have something that sends a PC that info (my car does not have obd2 nor canbus etc.) via usb/serial/bluetooth. Maybe have it as an option. I wouldn't want to pass that cost on as a requirement.


Hmmm... so you actually have a complere pc in the car? Do you actually have a hard drive and everything? I guess it makes sense that you would. Running all those graphics and the touch screen and menus etc would be difficult otherwise. Man, that is wild setup. honestly, i am not sure how you would communicate with the pc. I am not much of a programmer. I can ask some of my programming buddies. They might know how to interface with a computer better than me. My only guess would be to run current from the dash light harness directly to a contact on a usb port or a serial port. I guess that the usb port would probably not like the current and potential that the running lights use, so one would probably need to have a resistor in line. I don't know what size though. The computer would view a current as a 1 and the absence of current as a 0. Again, I am not familiar with how to interface with a computer, so I realize that I am basically talking out my rear end here, but still, something along these lines should be possible with out too much trouble. Heck, you already have such a killer setup. I'm sure it required tons of work. Making it dim would be easy by comparison right?


----------

